# Lets get it started. Whats your best! !!



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Season is gettin close boys. What's your best bow buck to date.??? Area? Weight? Story behind it and pics!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Still waiting to deflate one with horns. I smacked a buttonhead last seeason. I shot a four on one side right in the scapula. Deer didn't bleed and I got no penetration. 

Hope this year I can get a good one.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

You'll get one! I love shootin bucks but I still shake when I shoot does. Best feeling in the world! !


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

6 point 13 inch spread 140 lbs, evergreen AL. Doe count ~50


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

6 pt 15 5/8" inside spread 158lbs not to much on tine length though.walnut hill Fl. 1st and only buck wish I could post a pic from my phone if yall know how let me know


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Nov 2010. 248lbs. 14pt. mainframe 12 with double split brows. 174 6/8in. Mathews Z7. 
We drove all the way through the night to get up to Schuyler County IL, ate breakfast, got a shower, did a little scouting, got in the stand at 1230. Saw my first deer at 130, shot this big guy at 515! I had seen 32 deer total, 22 does and 10 bucks and been up for 35 hours when i killed him. He had one of his split browtines broke off and if he would have still had it he would have broke 180 inches.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Nov 2010. 248lbs. 14pt. mainframe 12 with double split brows. 174 6/8in. Mathews Z7.
> We drove all the way through the night to get up to Schuyler County IL, ate breakfast, got a shower, did a little scouting, got in the stand at 1230. Saw my first deer at 130, shot this big guy at 515! I had seen 32 deer total, 22 does and 10 bucks and been up for 35 hours when i killed him. He had one of his split browtines broke off and if he would have still had it he would have broke 180 inches.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well Skulls after seeing that, nobody will be wanting to go into the shower !
[email protected]#$%^&*(


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

185lb 17 3/4inch inside spread 6pt. bogia fl.2010 (escambia county fl)


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Blackwater 11 point :thumbup: Maybe 30# field dressed :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Two hams, two shoulders, a liitle neck meat, two glorious backstraps and two lipsmackin' tenderloins!!!!!... sorry - ate it all before I could get pics


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

First deer with a bow last season. Came right out of the bottom 40 yards out. Walked to about 25 and presented a perfect broadside heart shot. Ran 10 yards froze and fell over stone cold. It was Halloween and when I got down to get her the yotes started howling lol it was awesome


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on your first bow kill!!! Do it again this year!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome posts!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Nov 2010. 248lbs. 14pt. mainframe 12 with double split brows. 174 6/8in. Mathews Z7.
> We drove all the way through the night to get up to Schuyler County IL, ate breakfast, got a shower, did a little scouting, got in the stand at 1230. Saw my first deer at 130, shot this big guy at 515! I had seen 32 deer total, 22 does and 10 bucks and been up for 35 hours when i killed him. He had one of his split browtines broke off and if he would have still had it he would have broke 180 inches.


 
first of all..........after it taking 5 grown men to drag that thing up a hill, me and my back still think that deer was WELL over 250. That night before/day was for sure one too remember. Me and skulls had to push the boys to keep going and actually got there in time to hunt the morning hunt, but opted to wait. I am ready to get back and hope we can get some NW winds so that tree will be perfect again!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

*best buck*

Iowa 2010. 302lb. 16 pts, double main beam. 185 grossed. shot him at 16 yards while he tried to pick a fight with another 8pt. I've killed many deer with my bow, but his one is the best by far.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

i killed this five point in blackwater 2 yrs ago i wasnt in my tree ten mins before he got within 15 yds of me


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*7 point*

7 Point , Killed at Cobb Branch in Jay,FL


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

Bow kill on a N Fla. Public WMA Feb. 2005 scored 124 3/8
Sat all morning and most of the afternoon till this buck came past at 5:00PM. Walked in right to left. stopped him 20 yds. braodside with a soft mouth mmeeee. Shot him behind the shoulder with a 2315 easton XX78 Super Slam aluminum arrow and a 100 gr. Slick Trick B/H. He trotted off about 35 yds and quickly layed down and died there.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I love checking out other hunters pics. This thread was a great idea. Great deer guys.....Not to much longer we will have new pics...


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

My best bow buck video.....Oldie, but a goodie.

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Last year was a Florida dream season....Opening day buck, late January buck, early February buck, bobcat, yote, and some does in between! Gotta Love Bowhunting!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

PanhandleBob, Where did you kill those bucks. Great deer. Where all the kills from the pensacola area.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I killed 1 doe outside of Florida and that was in Southern Ohio...the rest of the animals (including those in the pics I posted) I took last season where in North Escambia County...near Atmore.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

My first archery buck was in the 06/07 season and my 2nd season hunting in Florida....I've been very fortunate to take at least 1 buck with my bow every season since....

This is my first....Opening day, Oct 14, 2006 North Escambia County.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice florida deer....


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

JCW said:


> My best bow buck video.....Oldie, but a goodie.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LjnK_Hsia0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Awesome video! I've always wanted to do something like that, but never have. I rattled a buck in 2 seasons ago during the rut....wish I could have gotten that on film. He was so pissed he looked like a bull with steam coming out of his nose.

I'm going into my second year of hunting with a bow. Still looking for my first deer...I've got a feeling this will be the year!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

dadgum bob! yeah i'll go with dream season!


----------



## Earl81 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bob you got a honey brother. Its not a common thing to knock down good bucks like that in Florida. Hell those are good bucks anywhere in the southeast.


----------



## snapperj08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Opening day 1995. 8 pt. in full velvet 18 inches inside. Killed him in Fountain Al close to Alabama River Pulp and Paper.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome pics and stories! ! Season gettin close boyz!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry guys - I didn't read the original post & put up pics of gun kills from last year instead of bow kills - here's my best with a bow. Pay no attention to that bag of peanuts in the picture... they are for feeding my goats, deer wont eat 'em


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Fine bucks right there, Tryin hard!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweet! Very nice deer!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome bucks! !!


----------



## Katatonic (Oct 5, 2007)

3 of the 4 bucks I took with my bow last year in Walnut Hill. 

The other was a smaller 8pt 12 inch spread, ironically I think it was probablly more interesting. We left a climber in a spot my son wanted to hunt the next day, it was tagged out by another member who shot an 8pt that morning. Thinking the spot was done for a while, my son pulled the climber after that deer was retreived and left the safety strap up the tree out of reach. He hunted another spot that evening, I gave him my strap and told him I would go get the strap off the tree and hunt my climber elsewhere. He forgot to tell me it was out of reach so I left there to go get my climber and came back late, figuring I would jack up and sit since I killed a buck the day before. 

So.... after another 8pt was killed in there that morning and we made three seperate trips in there that day, 2 with the 4 wheeler right up to the tree. I sat with absolutely no expectation of seeing anything. Out walk 3 bucks, they were very nervous with noses to the ground like bloodhounds so I figured it must be fate, took the shot and scored my 3rd buck in the 1st, 2 weeks of the bow season.

Hunted a big buck hard the rest of the season and never got on him, shot the 7pt going away as he was following a doe in late January. Couple of does all in all a great year. 4 bucks and 2 does with my bow.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Great lookin Deer...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Usually - I like it when fellow club members stick with the bow all year. (I always trade up to the more deadly weapon when the state of Florida allows). Then there are hunters like Katatonic above who are just as deadly with the bow as they are anything else, and, had he not spent a couple of hours Valentines Day shopping the big one he was after would be in the pics above also. Great looking deer! I know of several clubs who had the best year ever in the Walnut Hill area.... I am looking forward to opening day!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

First day with my xbow a few seasons ago. Right before dark, first weekend of bow season in Atmore, I had SIX bucks come into the plot like a train. Weirdest thing I had ever seen. It was like they were tied together nose to tail how they came in and ALL of them looked the same. Finally got one of them to give me a broadside shot at 48 yards and nailed him. Went about 100 yards. 185lbs on the dot, scored 110. Never have seen anything like that ever and doubt I will see anything like it again where we hunt. 


























PSE Safari, NAP Spitfire broadhead...


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Try'n Hard, Keep the bang stick at home this year!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea....now, but later on, not so much. Katatonic will try to talk me into it again right before Thanksgiving, may have to give it a shot.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Katatonic & I will have to double team you & shame you into doing it 

You guys have a camp up there don't you?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes - 80 acres on N side of OC phillips right after asphalt begins. We both have campers and stay most Friday nights.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

That's what I thought, I'm on Pineville.


----------

